

Tell HN: I Wrote a Greasemonkey script for Reader that adds a Submit-To-HN link. - mnemonik

Install it here: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/64117<p>I also threw the code on GitHub: http://github.com/fitzgen/reader-submit-to-hn<p>My two big time wasters: Google Reader and Hacker News. Now combined.<p>This script adds a little link to the bottom of each article in Reader (right by the "share", "like", etc... links) so if you like an article in Reader you can submit it directly to HN with the "URL" and "Title" fields automatically filled in.<p>The only bug I have found is that some articles (ones that use Feedburner, I think) use a google subdomain as a proxy and those won't fill in the right URL. Haven't found an elegant solution yet, you guys have any ideas? So far my ideas involve hidden iframes to let the proxy redirect and then grab window.location, but that seems more of a pain than just going and fixing the url manually. Feel free to send me a pull request on GitHub if you can find a good solution.<p>Other than that little thing, it works like a charm.<p>Take it easy,<p>Nick<p>Update: Whoah, fixed weird formatting.
======
ScottWhigham
No offense meant - kudos for sharing and all - but does this really make HN a
better place? I don't think so. If I want to read reddit articles, I'll go to
reddit (and probably already have prior to coming to HN).

But really - I do appreciate the sharing bit. I'm not trying to be offensive
or sarcastic; I just don't want HN to become even more invaded by /., 4chan,
digg, reddit, et al.

------
mnemonik
Clickable links:

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/64117>

<http://github.com/fitzgen/reader-submit-to-hn>

